# المجموعة الثانية من كتب البترول من .........................م. الغباري



## عبود20 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 075067721X]
Title: Refining Processes Handbook
Author: Ph. D, Surinder Parkash 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing (September 15, 2003)
Publication Date: 2003-09-15
Number Of Pages: 688






http://rapidshare.com/files/3798827/RPHandTQN.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/3807442/RPH.rar


---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0976511339
Title: Natural Gas Engineering Handbook
Author: Boyun Guo and Ali Ghalambor 
Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company (Publication Date: 7/1/2005)
Publication Date: 2005-07-31
Number Of Pages: 446




http://rapidshare.com/files/3955705/NGEH.rar

18.0 MB
or

MiHD download (17.98 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/dbnk16

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/4083304/natural.gas.engineering.handbook.rar

------------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0824709527
Title: Thermal and Catalytic Processes in Petroleum Refining
Author: Serge Raseev
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2003-02-26
Number Of Pages: 864





http://rapidshare.de/files/26692179/raseev_2003.rar

---------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0824785894
Title: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs
Author: GEYER
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2000-01-20
Number Of Pages: 360





http://rapidshare.de/files/20952770/HOSTSCRD.rar.html

--------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0884153150
Title: Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
Author: Ph.D., Sami Matar
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2001-03-15
Number Of Pages: 356





http://rapidshare.de/files/3046122/...tion__S_Matar___L_F_Hatch__By_Polyto.pdf.html

or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G7P78KU6 

password : www.blueportal.org 

or
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001...stry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar 


-----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0884152731
Title: Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
Author: Ph.D., DR. John C. Reis
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-04-25
Number Of Pages: 400






http://www.uploading.com/?get=DFOM95MY

password : www.blueportal.org


or

http://oscdn.com/files/269074/Enviromental+Control+in+Petroleum+Engineering.pdf.htm 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202...onmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar 
​


----------



## muslimonline7 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## SALEH84 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

لا اجد سوى كلمة شكرا لك مع اني اعلم انها لا تكفي لعبر لك عن شكري


----------



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء يجب الرد على هذه المشاركات حتى تبقى في الصفحة الاولى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## صابرسعيد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very very very much


----------



## chemical82 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي عبود 20 السلام عليك وعلى الجميع
بالنسبة
Refining Processes Handbook
Natural Gas Engineering Handbook
لم يتم سحبهما لاعرف لماذا الايمكنك المساعدة
وشكرا على جهدك الكبير


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز chemical 82 ليس هنالك اي مشكلة في اللينكات حاول تنزيل الكتب مرة اخرى


----------



## abd_elmonem (6 ديسمبر 2006)

thanaaaak you


----------



## salem001 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ/عبود20
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ورحم الله والديك
واسأل الله لك السداد والتوفيق


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا مع تحياتى محمد مبسوطه
والله ولى التوفبق


----------



## mojahid (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## midors (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو تثبيت هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــراااااااا
حياكم الله جميعــــا


----------



## abousreia (18 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود اكثر من رائع وفقك الله


----------



## simply (19 يناير 2007)

thanks brother
if i may ask u for a favour
can u upload the books on different sites 
coz its hard to download it from 
rapid shar and mega upload from the uae

thanks
rashed


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يناير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين الكرام وبخاصه من السيد مدير القسم المحترم اذا امكن كتاب Thermal and Catalytic Processes in Petroleum Refining حيث اني كلما اردت تحميل الكتاب يظهر لي بانه غير موجود ولكونه كتاب بالغ الاهميه جدا في مجال الهندسه الكيميائيه وخاصه مجال النفط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يناير 2007)

ارجو من الخوه المهندسين كتاب Thermal and Catalytic Processes in Petroleum Refining
حيث اني كلما اردت تحميله تظهر عباره انه غير موجود


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يناير 2007)

حبيبي الكتاب موجود فقط على rapid share وغير موجود علىmegauplaod فاذا امكن طريقه اخرى للتحميل تحياتي لك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ghubari (9 فبراير 2007)

اين الكتاب يا اخوان


----------



## عبود20 (9 فبراير 2007)

اعتذر على التاخير وها هو الكتاب

http://rapidshare.com/files/8221489/Thermal_and_Catalytic_Processes_in_Petroleum_Refining.rar


----------



## ياسر بغدادي أحمد (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزا كنت ابحث كثير علي كتاب Refining Processes Handbookوالان وجدته شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (21 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## petrodobi (9 أبريل 2007)

1000 شكر على المجهود المتميز
بس ياريت تعيد رفع بعض الكتب لان لينكاتها مش شغالة


----------



## طارق001 (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكور مشكور على براعتك


----------



## yousefmech (12 أبريل 2007)

*i could not find handbook of storage tanks system*

Brothers:

could you please help me to get this book:

handbook of storage tanks system
the above link does not work

Yousef:3:


----------



## alhabbash (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## njj (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود اكثر من رائع وفقك الله
ولكن تحتاج الى وقت كبير جدا لتحميلها

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتب اللى نزلتها لانها فعلا مفيده


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمدالمهدي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك
شكرا


----------



## اسلام سلامه (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووور لكن الروابط لاتعمل الا الرابط الاخير


----------



## almoiz (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر للمبدع


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو تجديد الروابط


----------



## wks316 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز كل الكتب المعروضه روابطها غير صالحة وتالفه ارجو التاكد منها مع الشكر


----------

